# Ouija Board build ... DON'T JUST READ IT, HELP ME!!!



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

What's wrong? It looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

If I were making it, I think I'd use decals or id print off letters in the font that I liked. I'm OK at drawing, not great, but I'd have a really hard time keeping the font and letter size consistent. I've even printed and traced onto wood before painting. No way I could freehand the writing on the entire board, I'd nitpick too much.


----------



## Aliciaives (Sep 25, 2012)

By some stencils and draw it out lightly before you wood burn...Good Luck!! Looks Great


----------

